

Add the Dart VM to Internet Explorer - tosh
https://wpdev.uservoice.com/forums/257854-internet-explorer-platform/suggestions/6511262-add-the-dart-vm

======
tosh
Surprised to see Dart as one of the top upvoted feature requests for the
Internet Explorer Platform.

Here are the top 10: [https://wpdev.uservoice.com/forums/257854-internet-
explorer-...](https://wpdev.uservoice.com/forums/257854-internet-explorer-
platform)

    
    
      1.  Auto Update older IE Versions (Evergreen)
      2.  Object.observe()
      3.  WebRTC
      4.  ShadowDOM
      5.  Use Blink
      6.  Custom Elements
      7.  Asm.js
      8.  Dart
      9.  Template Element
      10. Picture Element

~~~
Pharohbot
Would Asm.js + IE be faster than DartVM + IE?

